# Kenwood xr4s digital amp



## tr0y_audi0

*The New Kenwood XR4s digital amp
this lil guy packs a punch with no noise..
massive power out here are the stats..
General Features
• 120 Watts (RMS) x 4 @ 4ohms 
• 150 Watts (RMS) x 4 @ 2 Ohms 
• 300 Watts (RMS) x 2 @ 4 Ohms (Bridged) 
• Dual Power Supply 
• Bi-Amp Connection 
• Variable High Pass Filter (High-Range): 2.5~10 kHz -12dB/oct 
• Variable High Pass Filter (Low-Range): 50~200Hz -12dB/oct 
• Variable Low Pass Filter (High-Range): 2.5~10 kHz -12dB/oct 
• Variable Low Pass Filter (Low-Range): 50~200Hz -12dB/oct 
Dimensions
• Width: 9-1/4” (235mm) 
• Height: 2-1/16” (52mm) 
• Depth: 7-9/16” (192mm) 
Bi-Amp Connection
Complete 2-way Multi connection is possible. This helps to realize perfect sound tuning that can not be achieve using a passive network.

More info on the Kenwood site
>>Kenwood Excelon XRs amps<<*










*We did this in a Toyota 2002 4-Runner*


----------



## ItalynStylion

These are even smaller than the HD's!


----------



## t3sn4f2

ItalynStylion said:


> These are even smaller than the HD's!


Likely due to the fan and that they are probably unregulated.


----------



## Lanson

I must say, from owning the X4R (non S), I do like what Kenwood is doing lately with their K-Stat amp design. It is a very musical amp! I bet these sound the same.


----------



## niceguy

I've been planning on picking up an x4r for a year now and keep forgetting. I'm still running a Next 4.400 for my front stage but I really like this excelon amp...


----------



## tr0y_audi0

If you have any questions hit me up.
If you are in the area stop in and get your DIY discount


----------



## HIS4

tr0y_audi0 said:


> If you have any questions hit me up.
> If you are in the area stop in and get your DIY discount


Can the crossovers be configured for bandpass or is it high pass or low pass only?


----------



## t3sn4f2

HIS4 said:


> Can the crossovers be configured for bandpass or is it high pass or low pass only?


http://www.kenwoodusa.com/UserFiles/File/UnitedStates/Consumer/Manuals/xr4s.pdf


----------



## HIS4

t3sn4f2 said:


> http://www.kenwoodusa.com/UserFiles/File/UnitedStates/Consumer/Manuals/xr4s.pdf


I'll take that as a no.


----------



## t3sn4f2

HIS4 said:


> I'll take that as a no.


You tell me, I havn't read that part of manual.


----------



## HIS4

t3sn4f2 said:


> You tell me, I havn't read that part of manual.


From the configuration of the controls, it looks like its either HP or LP. Can't be both to create a BP channel.


----------



## AAAAAAA

Looks a lot like the JVC KS-AR8004D.










10'' x 2.5'' x 7.25'' 
VS
9-1/4"W x 2-1/16"H x 7-9/16"D


----------



## Boostedrex

Very impressive size vs. power output. Thanks for sharing Troy.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Boostedrex said:


> Very impressive size vs. power output. Thanks for sharing Troy.


Thanks!
At 1st I was like .. oh great another small digital POS..
but after testing this lil amp is great!! 
I like this amp.. very good amp for the money & NO NOISE!


----------



## ItalynStylion

AAAAAAA said:


> Looks a lot like the JVC KS-AR8004D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10'' x 2.5'' x 7.25''
> VS
> 9-1/4"W x 2-1/16"H x 7-9/16"D


Did you eat paint chips as a kid?


----------



## AAAAAAA

^Well aren't they joint companies now? Make sense that they are pretty close to me.


----------



## BaMaDuDe87

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Thanks!
> At 1st I was like .. oh great another small digital POS..
> but after testing this lil amp is great!!
> I like this amp.. very good amp for the money & NO NOISE!


What's the price point? I always wanted an x4r but never picked one up, might need to look into one of these


----------



## bsptaco

Definitely thinking of picking one up to replace my PDX 4.150. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Boostedrex

AAAAAAA said:


> ^Well aren't they joint companies now? Make sense that they are pretty close to me.


Aside from roughly similar dimensions and the fact that they're box rectangle shaped and black in color, no. But that's just my .02 and it's probably worth less than that. LOL! 

Thanks for the info Troy. I'll swing by the shop and demo these little guys next time I'm in AZ to visit family.


----------



## snaimpally

AAAAAAA said:


> Looks a lot like the JVC KS-AR8004D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10'' x 2.5'' x 7.25''
> VS
> 9-1/4"W x 2-1/16"H x 7-9/16"D


JVC and Kenwood are owned by the same holding company - JVC-Kenwood Holdings. No surprise that both lines have similar products.


----------



## snaimpally

Boostedrex said:


> Aside from roughly similar dimensions and the fact that they're box rectangle shaped and black in color, no. But that's just my .02 and it's probably worth less than that.


About JVC Kenwood Group | JVC KENWOOD Holdings, Inc.


----------



## blacklisthunter

interesting.. the power is slightly different. I kind of like the Kenwood heatsink better.. maybe its because I bought one.


----------



## NSTar

pioneer prs 4200 is much cleaner than the pdx4.150... how does this amp compare to the two amp?

I just realized I don't need crazy power to the front stage...just something super clean and clear.


----------



## dBassHz

blacklisthunter said:


> interesting.. the power is slightly different. I kind of like the Kenwood heatsink better.. maybe its because I bought one.


After you told me about them I think I might check them out. I can fit 2 side by side under my seat (or my xr4s and my Soundstream D100). I just wish that my midbass fitment was this easy! :laugh:

Anyone who plans on using the crossovers for a 3-way front should be aware that you will not be able to low pass your mids between the 201-2,499 hz range.


----------



## blacklisthunter

dBassHz said:


> After you told me about them I think I might check them out. I can fit 2 side by side under my seat (or my xr4s and my Soundstream D100). I just wish that my midbass fitment was this easy! :laugh:
> 
> Anyone who plans on using the crossovers for a 3-way front should be aware that you will not be able to low pass your mids between the 201-2,499 hz range.


I didn't know that but I have a Bit1 so i'm not using the amp crossovers. I have yet to try them out as my car is in the process of replacing the engine. but troy has used them and said they are clean and clear...


----------



## dBassHz

blacklisthunter said:


> I didn't know that but I have a Bit1 so i'm not using the amp crossovers. I have yet to try them out as my car is in the process of replacing the engine. but troy has used them and said they are clean and clear...


Let me know when you help installing it. Is everything working out ok with the Subie? I'm guessing SOA covered the engine under warranty. I just sucks with all the hassle that you had to go through.


----------



## voodoosoul

I just heard my Kenwood reps car and he is running the XR-1S and the XR-4S and I must say that I was very pleased. I ordered the XR-4S and pre-ordered the XR-5S for my next install.


----------



## nar93da

I was wondering when they were going to make a 5 channel. I've used both the 4S and 1S but have since moved on but was very happy with them.


----------



## blacklisthunter

Looks like the XR-5S will be 80Wx4 & 350x1. Not bad...


----------



## voodoosoul

XR-5S is shipping now.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

I got (3) yesterday.. Sold (1) I will get pix of the install
Hey Voodoo..what's your real name? I worked with Trevor & Ronnie at Wired4Sound motorsport for a bit.. They got me out of my hack job installing and 7years later I'm top 100


----------



## voodoosoul

troy sent you a pm


----------



## rommelrommel

Ugh, sorry but you mcfucked up kenwood. No range selector switches for the crossovers on the 5 channel  only 50-200hz HP or LP


----------



## ryan s

Yeah, that's quite disappointing. The now-two-models-old X4R still has the best crossovers...


----------



## Ultimateherts

I'm glad I didn't switch out the older models I have!!!


----------



## DS-21

ryan s said:


> Yeah, that's quite disappointing. The now-two-models-old X4R still has the best crossovers...


True by far, but it's also much larger and considerably less powerful.

The only disappointment to me, at least according to the manual on the Kenwood Canada site (Kenwood USA didn't have it up) is no remote bass level on the new XR-5S. I was planning on using the sub channel to drive a tactile transducer, and bridging the upper channels for midbasses, and then using my current XR-4S for widebanders and sub. But if I can't control it like that I may as well wait for another cheap XR-4S to come along and just run a second set of RCA's to my HU's rear channel. Then I could control the shaker with the fader.


----------



## DS-21

ryan s said:


> Yeah, that's quite disappointing. The now-two-models-old X4R still has the best crossovers...


True by far, but it's also much larger and considerably less powerful.

The only disappointment to me, at least according to the manual on the Kenwood Canada site (Kenwood USA didn't have it up) is no remote bass level on the new XR-5S. (Admittedly, the number of connectors already packed into that one edge is crazy. it reminds one how much narrower these amps are than the JL MHD/HD amps.) I was planning on using the sub channel to drive a tactile transducer, and bridging the upper channels for midbasses, and then using my current XR-4S for widebanders and sub. But if I can't control it like that I may as well wait for another cheap XR-4S to come along and just run a second set of RCA's to my HU's rear channel. Then I could control the shaker with the fader.


----------



## voodoosoul

That sucks about the crossover and the remote bass level control. What the hell is Kenwood thinking? Well I guess my bitone will have to solve those problems.


----------



## DS-21

In fairness to Kenwood, look how densely populated the I/O panel is. There's clearly no room for anything else!










(from the manual on kenwood.ca)

Honestly, everything's crammed in so tightly I wouldn't feel comfortable attaching speakers to it except with the speaker leads terminated in insulated pin connectors.

Props to Kenwood for making such a powerful compact 5-channel regardless!


----------



## bassfromspace

The xr4's xovers sucked as well. There was no way to BP the midbass outside of using the ISF in combination with the HPF. This combo leaves you with a max pt of 60 hz which is not sufficient IMO.


----------



## jonnyanalog

bassfromspace said:


> The xr4's xovers sucked as well. There was no way to BP the midbass outside of using the ISF in combination with the HPF. This combo leaves you with a max pt of 60 hz which is not sufficient IMO.


This is true but hown many amps out there include this? JL HD/XD, Alpine PDXs don't have this. Manville stated in another thread the market for is just isn't there. Most people running active either have the x-over control on their headunits or processor(s) before the amps anyways.


----------



## 94VG30DE

So any further thoughts on these now that you guys have run some of these amps for a little longer? That power footprint is hard to turn down...


----------



## thehatedguy

It's less power, but it is also smaller and cheaper- the Pioneer D9500F. Never seen one in person though.


----------



## DS-21

94VG30DE said:


> So any further thoughts on these now that you guys have run some of these amps for a little longer? That power footprint is hard to turn down...


No further thoughts. It just does what it's supposed to do.

I do suspect that they had a bum run, though, because there were a lot of refurbs floating around. One reason, perhaps, to wait a bit if you're looking at an XR-5S.



thehatedguy said:


> It's less power, but it is also smaller and cheaper- the Pioneer D9500F. Never seen one in person though.


True. Both have been independently reviewed, and both measured well.
XR-4S
D9500F

I considered both amps. For me, the difference came down to power, I/O, and control structure. The Pioneer has the RCA's and controls on one end and electrical/speaker connections on the opposite end. The Kenwood has everything I/O together and the controls on the opposite side. Neither is ideal for my install (that would be RCA and speaker on one end, electrical and controls on the other) but the Kenwood fit better.


----------



## 96jimmyslt

Currently bidding on one of these.

The first video I watched on youtube claimed it only had full or low pass.

Does it have high pass?


----------



## tyroneshoes

96jimmyslt said:


> Currently bidding on one of these.
> 
> The first video I watched on youtube claimed it only had full or low pass.
> 
> Does it have high pass?


Yes it does

Also, these are no different powerwise than the original x4rs (minus TA/PEQ) and they were reviewed to provide 125x4 @ 4 ohms as well. They are much smaller however


----------

